# Caxton Cards



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi, has anyone else had problems with the new issue Caxton card?

The new card I have is accepted in one fuel station, refused in another, accepted in one supermarket, refused in another and on it goes.

I have contacted Caxton and this is the reply they gave me, 

Hi Rosemary, are you aware that there are limits on your Caxton Card?

following are the limits that I have definitely not exceeded. 


Number of ATM Withdrawals/Cash Transactions Allowed per 24hr Period 2 2 2

Maximum Value of ATM Withdrawals/Cash Transactions Allowed per 24hr Period
£300.00
€ 500.00
$750.00

Number of P.O.S/Purchases Allowed in 4 Days 50 50 50

Maximum Value of P.O.S/Purchases Allowed in 4 Days
£15,000.00
€ 18,000.00
$30,000.00

Number of ATM Withdrawals/Cash Transactions Allowed in 4 Days
5 5 5

Maximum Value of ATM Withdrawals/Cash Transactions Allowed in 4 Days
£1,200.00
€ 2,000.00
$3,000.00

Maximum Value of Single ATM Withdrawal/Cash Transaction
£300.00
€ 500.00
$750.00

Even if you do reach your withdrawal limits, you can still use your card to make purchases over the counter.

I CANNOT make purchases from some supermarkets/shops/garages 

Does this make sense to anyone? Sorry about the display, but I copied it from Caxtons' reply, and it won't fit this format.

Rosemary


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I've only ever had a problem using mine at Peages. It never works at them.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

France can be a nightmare with cards, some places okay but some wont take them. Better now than a few years ago.

Andy


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

We have used our card all over France, Belgium, Netherlands and Germany earlier this year and it was accepted at most places, but like yourselves, it didn't work at a few(supermarkets, campsites etc.) for no obvious reason !
Vinny & Sue.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My, usually reliable, card was declined at a SuperU gas station yesterday and then accepted at the SuperU supermarket check-out 10 minutes later.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine recently didn't work at a Lidl in Italy. They didn't accept any Visa card. In fact the only cards they would accept we're Maestro. We had a full trolley of shopping we couldn't pay for and a great deal of embarrassment as we left the shop.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Only problem I have is at unmanned petrol stations. The card is not accepted and Caxton confirmed this is correct and unlikely to change in the future..


----------

